# Mashed Potato tastes plain. Why?



## LuxEterna (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello to everybody!

I'm a newbie to cooking and newbie to this forum. 

self intro : I'm from Singapore. I'm 32F single. I grew up with Chinese foods. And I can't cook for nuts, because in Singapore, there's cheap tasty food every where here. (People who cannot cook will not die from hunger in Singapore. )

But two weeks ago, I decided to enter the adventurous world of cooking. 

Pls help with my mashed potato. why does it taste bland??

I used 3 big potatos, with 200ml milk and 50 g unsalted butter and 1 bunch of scallions and half tea spoon salt.

Is it that I havent added enough salt or that it is meant to taste this bland?? 

The problem with recipes is, they never tell you how much salt to put. They just say "SOME salt and pepper"

How much is SOME???? Zeesh, How would a newbie know??? 

How can I improve my recipe? 

Thank you, dear forum for the answer and help.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 3, 2009)

If it tastes bland to you, add more salt.  Do it slowly, tasting after each addition because while you can always add more, you cannot take away.  I use a bit of sour cream in my mashed potatoes, too...it rounds out the flavour.   You could also do roasted garlic, or pesto, or sundried tomatoes.


----------



## simplicity (Jan 3, 2009)

Potatoes are bland by nature, just like rice. I add a bit of cayenne pepper or a little horseradish to mine.  It depends on your taste buds and what you're going to eat them with.

And...welcome to DC!


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 3, 2009)

For 3 large potatoes, I would probably be probably be putting in about a half a stick of butter. 1/2 stick is 1/8 of a pound which is 56 grams. So 50g is not far off. I always fully incorporate the butter before putting in the milk. Other than that you may just need more salt.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to DC. For regular mashed potatoes my mom always added butter, milk and salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## Bacardi (Jan 3, 2009)

Garlic and cream cheese will really brighten it up...If that sounds interesting I'll post up a recipe...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 3, 2009)

I put gravy on them! Very tasty!


----------



## GB (Jan 3, 2009)

Potatoes are bland. Sounds like you need to add more salt. The reason recipes usually do not specify how much salt is because it would be different for everyone. What might be salty enough for you will be too salty for the next person and not enough salt for the person after that. You just need to add a little at a time and taste until you get the right amount.


----------



## JoeV (Jan 3, 2009)

We always salt the potatoes while they are boiling. This helps a lot!


----------



## middie (Jan 3, 2009)

More salt and freshly cracked black pepper


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 3, 2009)

I always put a couple or three of peeled cloves of garlic in with the water when boiling the potatoes, then just mash them in after draining.....gives a wonderful taste


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jan 3, 2009)

Uncle Bob you slay me I thought every body put gravy on mashed spuds.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 3, 2009)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Uncle Bob you slay me I thought every body put gravy on mashed spuds.



 Well not everybody, and not all the time would be the correct answer I suppose -- However; a good gravy solves the plain taste issue for me --- Plus salt "to taste"

Enjoy!!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 3, 2009)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Uncle Bob you slay me I thought every body put gravy on mashed spuds.


 
Not everybody!


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 3, 2009)

sounds like you need more salt.  I always salt the water I cook the potatoes in.  That helps lift the flavor.  I also like to add some Creole seasoning for a bit of pizzaz.  and white pepper.

Sometimes I toss garlic cloves in with the potatoes while they're cooking and just mash them all together. a bit of freshly grated horseradish is also a good flavor-lifter. 

a great Lower fat version uses chicken stock in place of milk or cream and butter.  quite tasty!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 3, 2009)

Please don't take offense at this, because I certainly don't mean it that way, but living in Singapore, have you ever had mashed potatoes before? Because the basic recipe is really supposed to be somewhat bland. If you add too much salt, all you'll end up with is salty bland mashed potatoes - lol!!

I'd suggest you do one of two things: 1) add more salt & pepper to your individual servings of mashed potatoes - NOT to the entire pot, &/or 2) add other ingredients to "spice things up" - add garlic, cheese, buttermilk, sour cream, bacon bits, chopped cooked greens, gravy or any other sauce you're fond of, etc., etc. Experiment - that's what makes cooking so much fun. Unless you're working with really really expensive ingredients, the worst that can happen is that you don't like the current result & can easily try again.


----------



## QSis (Jan 3, 2009)

Not sure, but perhaps if you add more salt ......?  

Lee


----------



## Mama (Jan 3, 2009)

I like to add a little sour cream to mashed potatoes along with the milk, butter, salt and pepper. A little roasted garlic doesn't hurt either!


----------



## Aria (Jan 3, 2009)

*Mashed Potatoes*

All the suggestions should work fine.   My husband says....you are an excellent cook...but your mashed potatoes...?????? not tasty.

I don't make mashed potatoes too often.  As BreezyCooking suggests...try and try and you will get the taste you want.   I just don't try.   Aria


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

I know it sounds decadent, but try using real butter and real cream rather than milk.

Even evaporated milk gives a richer taste than plain milk.  

I use the garlic in the water idea all the time, and when I have sour cream, it is great.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 3, 2009)

aside from the more salt an pepper,  roasted garlic squeezed in, or a nice mushroom/wine gravy is how we enjoy it here. ( real butter and cream too, just dont let my wife know, she is tryin towatch her diet, but how can u resist the butter and cream)


----------



## Wyogal (Jan 11, 2009)

As others have mentioned, salt the water while boiling. If you don't add enough salt to the boiling water, the potatoes won't taste like anything.  Like pasta, salt the water.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 11, 2009)

I use sour cream and mayo in them. A little butter and milk. 
Yeah.... low fat they are not. 
I've made a lower fat version from Cooking Light with cream cheese that were really close. 
As for salt, i add and taste until I like it. start with 1/2 tsp maybe and go from there??


----------



## Scotch (Jan 11, 2009)

From the recipe you described, it sounds as if you made pretty standard mashed potatoes. 

It is a bland dish, and it's supposed to be bland. Like plain steamed rice, mashed potatoes are a side dish that is usually eaten with other foods that have a sauce or gravy of some sort. The sauce or gravy is put on the mashed potatoes to provide flavor. 

If there is no sauce, most people like to top the mashed potatoes with lots of butter, which isn't the healthiest way to eat -- but it is good! Same with baked potatoes. 

About the only time most westerners eat mashed potatoes alone is when they're sick and can tolerate only very bland food.


----------



## Scotch (Jan 11, 2009)

The healthiest way to make mashed potatoes is to mash them with just a little buttermilk and salt. Taste great, strong potato flavor, and the amount of fat and calories is reduced dramatically.


----------



## Baketech (Jan 11, 2009)

We like mashed potatoes several ways...from really decadent, to really frugal...

For the frugal (healthier) version, we use some nice chicken broth instead of the milk/cream...and lots of cracked black pepper for punch...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 11, 2009)

You know, this business of "salting the water" is, in just my opinion, nothing but a crock. Especially if you're trying to limit your sodium intake.

I once did a pasta taste test - two pots of boiling water - one salted; one not - identical amounts of pasta added & cooked to "al dente" stage.

Results: ABSOLUTELY NO FRIGGIN DIFFERENCE IN TASTE, TEXTURE, OR ANYTHING ELSE.  While salt definitely can "accent" other flavors in food, used by itself & to excess, all it does is make the resulting food SALTY!!

Folks who insist on salting everything must have stock in the salt companies.


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> You know, this business of "salting the water" is, in just my opinion, nothing but a crock.  Especially if you're trying to limit your sodium intake.
> 
> I once did a pasta taste test - two pots of boiling water - one salted; one not - identical amounts of pasta added & cooked to "al dente" stage.
> 
> ...


How much salt did you use Breezy? What they usually show on TV is way too little salt in the water. I put in a lot of salt (hey salt is very inexpensive). I get the water tasting like I would if I were doing a brine. This is for pasta though. I do not bother doing it for potatoes as the potatoes do not suck up the water as pasta does so for potatoes it is a waste as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Scotch (Jan 11, 2009)

GB said:


> How much salt did you use Breezy? What they usually show on TV is way too little salt in the water. I put in a lot of salt (hey salt is very inexpensive). I get the water tasting like I would if I were doing a brine. This is for pasta though. I do not bother doing it for potatoes as the potatoes do not suck up the water as pasta does so for potatoes it is a waste as far as I am concerned.


I agree. I add about 2 Tablespoons of kosher salt to an 8-quart pot of boiling water for pasta. I find that doing so makes a difference in both the taste and texture of the pasta.


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2009)

I actually do much more than 2 tbsp. I never measure, but I use quite a lot.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't get me started GB - lol!!!  

Why the heck do I need to salt the h**l out of my pasta cooking water if the resulting pasta is going to be tossed
with a very flavorful sauce that most likely has more than enough salt added to it?????

If you're planning on eating your pasta buck-naked plain without any sauce - go ahead, salt the h**l out of the water.  If not, you're just adding way too unnecessarily to your sodium count.  And, by the way, not adding ANYTHING to the flavor.  

(Oh - & I don't normally run around worrying about my sodium intake.  I just don't bother with salt where it's definitely NOT needed.....)


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2009)

I see what you are saying Breezy and with some sauces I will agree with you, but only the heaviest sauces. With most sauces I find that I can tell a difference. It is not a huge difference, but it is enough that I am willing to spend the $.15 in salt that it costs me to get that little added boost in flavor.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 11, 2009)

"Results: ABSOLUTELY NO FRIGGIN DIFFERENCE IN TASTE, TEXTURE, OR ANYTHING ELSE."

I disagree. 
And maybe some palates are more fine tuned than others. Or use more salt. My pots or pasta don't taste salty, but are definately inhanced by using salt in the water.
Just as I put sugar in the water while making corn on the cob.
Or check any cake, cookie or pastry or bread recipe, the amounts most times seem neglegible, but leave it out, and it makes a huge difference.
Try not adding salt or any spice or herb to stock for instance, not much of anything. So if one values the other spices, why diss salt?
Everything in moderation, I say. Unless you have health issues.

As for having stock, nope. Wouldn't be a bad idea though, considering all the different kinds of salt from all over the world.
And it's the cheapest "spice" of them all, if that's what you want to call it, and oldest preservative.

I'll take my salt and like it.


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2009)

We seem to be straying from the original topic a bit so lets just agree that for some salting pasta and/or potatoes is a good thing and for others it is unnecessary.

Now back to why the OP's potatoes were bland.


----------



## LuxEterna (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks everybody for the suggestions and the salt thing!! It'll help me a lot. I'll try cooking the mashed potatos again! 

by the way, I've to do a project for a life coach course. (and my life coach will mentor me on how i handle a project) my project is to successfully cook 6 healthy and delicious (and not too difficult) recipes within 6 weeks. 

So I guess i'll hang out here regularly for the next 6 weeks! so you'll be seeing me!!! 

now i'll start searching for recipes.


----------



## Sonne (Feb 6, 2009)

Not trying to hijack the thread or start an off-topic debate but I too am trying to master this feat. My first attempt in the kitchen was real mashed potatoes. I figured it seems simple and mashed potatoes can go well with alot of things.

First attempt I got a very bland taste. Even with butter, salt, pepper. was also lumpy and some lumps seemed undercooked. So I thought the bland taste came from undercooking the potatoes.

Second attempt I cooked the potatoes to a point where they seem to start falling apart, is that over cooking them? This time though I added too much cream and basically had a potato soup. So I peeled and microwave some more potatoes quickly and added them to the pot. The mashed potatoes felt a little gluey, could that come from over-cooking? However the taste was very enjoyable but still looking for a more creamy texture.

I read the difference preferences when it comes to mashed potatoes. I am currently working with Yukon Golds (will try other types later, working on a budget here). Since new in the kitchen I am just trying to get a feel of how to cook a potato. First attempt I cut them in quarters and did not cover the sauce pan. Second time I cut them in halves and covered them slightly to let some steam escape. 

So I am not quite familiar with my stove top and something simple as boiling water with potatoes in them. Should I cut smaller or larger pieces? Covered or uncovered? Any tips before my last attempt tonight would be great.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 6, 2009)

The taste & the gluey texture have nothing to do with undercooking or overcooking the potatoes.  Taste has to do with the variety of potato plus whatever you add in.  Texture has to do with how you mash them; gluey potatoes usually mean you've over-processed them.

Cut your potatoes into quarters & cook them in boiling water to cover until a knife easily pierces them.  Drain well, place back in the hot pan, & toss around until the extra moisture dries off.  Then add whatever you like - butter, cream, seasonings, & lightly mash to your desired texture.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 6, 2009)

I have definitely learned that if you don't salt the water while boiling you can never add enough salt while mashing.  Make sure to add a couple palmfuls of salt per gallon of water that you boil your potatoes in.  Without salt in the water, your potatoes will always be bland.,


----------



## fahriye (Feb 7, 2009)

Salt, pepper, butter, milk and some grated cheese really makes it tasty.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 7, 2009)

Imho, I get the best results when I use Idahos (bakers) for mashed potatoes.  Peel, cut into chunks and put into COLD salted water.  Bring to a boil and cook until a paring knife comes out clean and quickly from the largest chunks.

Idahos are driest and mealy, and they lap up whatever liquids you add to them. i have used with equal success combos of many of the following: cream, milk, crème fraîche, stock - both beef and chicken, the water from boiling the potatoes, along with butter.  Sometimes grated fresh horseradish, sometimes roasted garlic, mashed. Could use a couple of teaspoons of finely chopped fresh herb of your choice. Potatoes especially like sage and tarragon, I like marjoram.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Feb 7, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> If it tastes bland to you, add more salt.  Do it slowly, tasting after each addition because while you can always add more, you cannot take away.  I use a bit of sour cream in my mashed potatoes, too...it rounds out the flavour.   You could also do roasted garlic, or pesto, or sundried tomatoes.



A coworker brought in some mashed potatoes that she put cream cheese & sour cream in with cheddar cheese on top.  They were delish!!!  You could also try mixing bacon in to add the saltiness you are looking for & some texture.  Just experiment with different things...a little Mrs. Dash also could change it up as well!! Good luck!


----------

